# Improved Storage In The 250 Rs



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

We got our 250RS a few weeks ago, and my first job was to make the most of the storage areas. We don't need the bike storage with the bunk raised, so I closed off and divided the area under the bottom bunk. It hides the mess from view, and separates the outdoor things from the indoor things. It only required three #6 screws in "L" brackets into the trailer to hold the panels in place.

Before









After









Showing the divider between indoor and outdoor









The stuff we'd rather not see.









I also added a few shelves to the hanging closets, as we have more need for folded clothes storage rather than hanging space.

The hanging locker









The TV ward


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Nice work! I especially like the shelves in the closets!!


----------



## Red Beard (Feb 13, 2010)

Very nice!!! I have the shelves on my to do list. How did you secure them?


----------



## Williams Family (Mar 10, 2009)

duggy said:


> We got our 250RS a few weeks ago, and my first job was to make the most of the storage areas. We don't need the bike storage with the bunk raised, so I closed off and divided the area under the bottom bunk. It hides the mess from view, and separates the outdoor things from the indoor things. It only required three #6 screws in "L" brackets into the trailer to hold the panels in place.
> 
> Before
> 
> ...


Where do you (or anyone with a 25RSS) store your reat slide supports when traveling? Just wondering, I put mine under the lower bunk on a pad.


----------



## RVdogs (May 5, 2010)

Nice mods! Love the shelves.

I put my rear slide rails in the storage compartment behind the spare tire.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Nice! We have been looking for ideas for our 250RS!


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Red Beard said:


> Very nice!!! I have the shelves on my to do list. How did you secure them?


I secured the shelves with white plastic shelf clips for kitchen cupboards. The shelves are 5/8" melamine. The clips are inserted into a 3.5mm hole drilled through the paneling. I try to be careful not to punch through too deep, in case there is any wiring in the wall. I did this on our last trailer too, and so far no mishaps.

Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## Ish (Jun 15, 2010)

duggy said:


> Very nice!!! I have the shelves on my to do list. How did you secure them?


I secured the shelves with white plastic shelf clips for kitchen cupboards. The shelves are 5/8" melamine. The clips are inserted into a 5mm hole drilled through the paneling. I try to be careful not to punch through too deep, in case there is any wiring in the wall. I did this on our last trailer too, and so far no mishaps.

Doug
[/quote]

Great idea. I need to add shelves to the front cabnit on our 250rs and I was wondering how to secure the shelves. I was thinking of running 1"x1" strips horizontally and then nailing 1/4 plywood shelving to it to keep the weight down. But, I kinda like your idea also.

What have others done?


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

I remembered after I posted, the hole size for the clips is 3.5 mm, not 5 mm. The beauty of this method is that if you ever wanted to remove the shelves, all that would remain is a few small holes in the paneling.

Doug


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I need to add some up front in a closet too. I like the white shelves, I will have to go with that idea. I actually glued wood strips to the wall with liquid nails. I wedged other pieces of wood against each one on the sides so they would not fall down. Paint as needed. With those long strips and liquid nails its very strong.










You can see them running vertical but horizontal would work too.


----------

